# Job 1:4-5 What's going on here?



## BobVigneault

Job 1:4 His sons used to go and hold a feast in the house of each one on his day, and they would send and invite their three sisters to eat and drink with them. 5 And when the days of the feast had run their course, Job would send and consecrate them, and he would rise early in the morning and offer burnt offerings according to the number of them all. For Job said, “It may be that my children have sinned, and cursed God in their hearts.” Thus Job did continually.


I understand that in the patriarchal period Job was acting as priest and representing his children before God and offering sacrifice for their sins. I understand that this is how the old administration of the covenant was carried out. I understand that Christ's substitutionary atonement did away with the economy of sacrifice.

What I want to know is how were Job's children forgiven independent of their own repentance? Is repentance implied? What would be a father's role under the new administration of the covenant that would parallel Job's offering? Is there a parallel?

I have two rebellious daughters, I envy Job's right to offer sacrifice for his children's sins. How can I apply this passage?


----------



## panta dokimazete

my  



> I envy Job's right to offer sacrifice for his children's sins.



Me, too - but we can't.

You can continue to model Christ for them...and pray for the Lord's intercession in their lives.

(BTW: I am counseling myself on this, as well.)


----------



## BobVigneault

But JD, I must be misunderstanding what Job's sacrifice was accomplishing. The new administration of the covenant must be better in every way. I shouldn't envy Job or anyone under the old admin. This is why I need an exegete to tell me what was happenning in the Job passage.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

This passage is about family worship and the duty of parents to pray for their children (WCF 21.6, WLC 129).

George Hamond in _The Case for Family Worship_ uses this text to show the moral duty of family worship. J.W. Alexander says in _Thoughts on Family Worship_ in connection with this text that the master of the house is the intercessor of the household. B.M. Smith in _Family Religion_ says:



> Under both the Jewish and Christian dispensations, we find that one of the seals of the covenant of grace has a special reference to the religious relations of the children. The circumcision of Jewish children and the baptism of those of Christian households, each contains an implication, that the parents, who thus ask for their children a Divine recognition as children of the covenant, engage to bring them up as such. And as the Jews were directed most assiduously to teach their children the great facts of their history and doctrines of their faith, Deut 11:19; Ps 78:3-7; Prov 4:1-13; Prov 22:6; so under the Christian dispensation, the religious teaching of children is distinctly set forth as a parental duty. Eph 6:4. In both the Old and New Testaments, these precepts are sustained by examples of the conduct of pious men. Thus Joshua determined for himself and his "house," to serve the Lord. Josh 24:15. David, after his public duties had been ended, returned "to bless his household," 2 Sam 6:20, in imitation of the pious custom of his father, in whose house was a "yearly sacrifice for all the family." 1 Sam 20:6.
> 
> *To these maybe added the example of one of more ancient date, the patriarch Job, who "sent and sanctified" his children, "and rose up early in the morning and offered burnt-offerings according to the number of them all; thus did Job continually," or "all the days." Job 1:5.* The pious Jewish parents who brought their children to Christ, to put his hands on them and bless them, only carried out a proper view of the religious duties involved in the parental relation; and the record of the young Timothy, instructed by his mother Eunice and his grandmother Lois presents, doubtless, only one of many such examples, which the history of that period might have afforded.



William Gouge in _Domestical Duties_ says:



> Prayer a Peculiar Duty of Parents
> ...
> This duty of prayer must be performed before parents have children (that they may have some, as Isaac, [Gen 25:21] Hannah [1 Sam 1:10] and others did) and so soon as children are conceived, especially if they observe them to be quick in the womb (as Rebekah [Gen 25:22] did) and again when they are born (as Zachariah [Luke 1:64] did) *and throughout the whole course of their life (as Job [Job 1:5] did)* and when they are going out of this world, and leaving their children (as Isaac [Gen 27:4] did).



and



> Job is commended for the care he had over his children when they were grown in years: [Job 1:5] for day by day he sent for them and sanctified them: and that after they had several houses of their own, and dwelt apart: and this all their days.



Matthew Henry says in his exposition of the Shorter Catechism:



> 64.5. Is it the duty of parents to pray for their children? *Yes: Job offered for his sons burnt-offerings, according to the number of them all, Job 1:5.* And to bless God for them? Yes: They are the children which God hath graciously given thy servant, Gen 33:5. Are they to bless them in the name of the Lord? Yes: By faith Isaac blessed Jacob and Esau, Heb 11:20. And are they to provide for them what is convenient? Yes: If any provide not for his own, especially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel, 1 Tim 5:8.



and in his commentary on the Bible:



> 4. He offered sacrifice for them, both to atone for the sins he feared they had been guilty of in the days of their feasting and to implore for them mercy to pardon and grace to prevent the debauching of their minds and corrupting of their manners by the liberty they had taken, and to preserve their piety and purity.
> 
> For he with mournful eyes had often spied,
> Scattered on Pleasure's smooth but treacherous tide,
> The spoils of virtue overpowered by sense,
> And floating wrecks of ruined innocence.—Sir R. Blackmore.
> 
> Job, like Abraham, had an altar for his family, on which, it is likely, he offered sacrifice daily; but, on this extraordinary occasion, he offered more sacrifices than usual, and with more solemnity, according to the number of them all, one for each child. Parents should be particular in their addresses to God for the several branches of their family. "For this child I prayed, according to its particular temper, genius, and condition," to which the prayers, as well as the endeavours, must be accommodated. When these sacrifices were to be offered, (1.) He rose early, as one in care that his children might not lie long under guilt and as one whose heart was upon his work and his desire towards it. (2.) He required his children to attend the sacrifice, that they might join with him in the prayers he offered with the sacrifice, that the sight of the killing of the sacrifice might humble them much for their sins, for which they deserved to die, and the sight of the offering of it up might lead them to a Mediator. This serious work would help to make them serious again after the days of their gaiety.



Thomas Vincent in his exposition of the Shorter Catechism:



> Q. 63&64.6. What are the duties of parents to their children?
> 
> A. The duties of parents to their children, are—1. Tender love and care of them, especially when infants and helpless; particularly, mothers ought to give suck to their children, if they are able. "Can a woman forget her sucking child, that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb?"—Isa 49:15. 2. Training them up in the knowledge of the Scriptures, and principles of religion, and giving them good instructions in the laws and ways of the Lord, so soon as they are capable of receiving them. "And ye fathers, bring up your children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord."—Eph 6:4. "Train up a child in the way he should go; and when he is old, he will not depart from it."—Prov 22:6. "From a child thou hast known the Holy Scriptures."—2 Tim 3:15. *3. Prayer for them, and giving good examples of holiness, temperance, and righteousness unto them. "Job sent and sanctified them, and rose up early in the morning, and offered burnt-offerings, according to the number of them all."—Job 1:5.* "I will walk within my house with a perfect heart. I will set no wicked thing before mine eyes."—Ps 101:2-3.



Fisher's Catechism:



> Q. 52.32. What benefit then have the children of godly parents beyond others?
> 
> A. They have the privilege of a religious education, Gen 18:19; *are the children of many prayers, Job 1:5*; and may plead the promise, I will be a God to thee, and to thy seed after thee, Gen 17:7.



Robert Bolton in _Comfortable Walking With God_ says:



> Doctrine. Personal goodness is a good means to bring safety, honour, and many comfortable blessings upon posterity; see Deut 5:29; Exod 20:6; Ps 37:25; Ps 112:1-3; Prov 20:7; Prov 11:21; Acts 2:39.
> 
> Reason 1. Parents professing religion in truth make conscience of praying for their children before they have them, as did Isaac and Hannah; when they are quick in the womb, as did Rebecca; when they are born, as did Zacharias; *in the whole course of their lives, as did Job*; at their own death, as did Isaac: Gen 25:21; 1 Sam 1:10; Gen 25:22; Luke 1:64; *Job 1:5*; Gen 27:4. And prayers, we know, are, for the procuring of all favour at the hands of God, either for ourselves or others, the most undoubted sovereign means we can possibly use.



Thomas Boston on the Fifth Commandment:



> 4. There is a duty they [parents] owe to them [children] at all times; and that is praying for them. Sometimes this is all they have access to do for them. But be they ever so far away, they should not be forgotten. *Though they be out of your family, they should not be out of your prayers, as Job's children were not, Job 1:5.* And parents should consider the several cases of their children, and be very particular before the Lord for them. It is marked of Job, that "he offered burnt-offerings according to the number of them all," ibid. And though in some cases this may not be convenient in family-prayers, yet, in secret, parents should have their particular petitions for their particular children, according to their particular cases.


----------



## BobVigneault

Thank you so much Andrew. So do you think from the passage that Job was worshipping WITH his children or APART but on behalf of his children?

I keep getting the mental image that they were a bunch of carefree carousers and Job was trying to compensate for their lack of religious devotion. Am I reading too much into the text? And let's not miss the obvious, in spite of Job's sacrifice, God killed them all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You're welcome, brother. The divines that I have read on this question of whether Job was worshipping with or apart from his children seem evenly split. Thomas Boston seems to believe that the children were essentially grown up and moved away within their own households, whereas Matthew Henry says that Job required his children to be present at the worship and George Hamond makes an argument that Job's estate was large and each person essentially had their own tent, but the whole family lived on the same estate.

I think that the principle of praying for one's children no doubt applies even when they have left the home and that parents should pray for them as long as they have breath. 

As to Job's children carousing, I think it is likely that we are all prone to sin when our bellies are full, but Job's children were not any more given to this tendency then any of us.

Matthew Poole:



> It may be that my sons have sinned: his zeal for God's glory, and his true love to his children, made him jealous; for which he had cause enough from the corruption of man's nature, the frailty and folly of youth, the many temptations which attend upon feasting and jollity, and the easiness of sliding from lawful to forbidden delights. And cursed God; not in the grossest manner and highest degree, which it is not probable either that they should do, now especially when they had no provocation to do it, as being surrounded with blessings and comforts which they were actually enjoying, and not yet exercised with any affliction, or that Job should suspect it concerning them; but despised and dishonoured God; for both Hebrew and Greek words signifying cursing, are sometimes used to note only reviling, or detracting, or speaking evil, or setting light by a person. Thus what is called cursing one's father or mother, Exod 21:17, is elsewhere called setting light by them, as Deut 27:16; Ezek 22:7. See also 2 Pet 2:10; Jude 8, and many other places. In their hearts; by slight and low thoughts of God, by neglecting or forgetting to give God the praise and glory of the mercies which by his favour they enjoyed, by taking more hearty delight in their feasts and jollity than in the service and fruition of God; for these and such-like distempers of heart are most usual in times of prosperity and jollity, as appears by common experience, and by the many Divine cautions we have against them, as Deut 6:11-12; Hos 2:8, and elsewhere. And these miscarriages, though inward and secret, Job calls by such a hard name as usually signifies cursing, by way of aggravation of their sin, which peradventure they were too apt to slight as a small and trivial miscarriage.



Matthew Henry:



> 1. He was jealous over them with a godly jealousy; and so we ought to be over ourselves and those that are dearest to us, as far as is necessary to our care and endeavour for their good. Job had given his children a good education, had comfort in them and good hope concerning them; and yet he said, "It may be, my sons have sinned in the days of their feasting more than at other times, have been too merry, have taken too great a liberty in eating and drinking, and have cursed God in their hearts," that is, "have entertained atheistical or profane thoughts in their minds, unworthy notions of God and his providence, and the exercises of religion." When they were full they were ready to deny God, and to say, Who is the Lord? (Prov 30:9), ready to forget God and to say, The power of our hand has gotten us this wealth, Deut 8:12, etc. Nothing alienates the mind more from God than the indulgence of the flesh.
> 
> 2. As soon as the days of their feasting were over he called them to the solemn exercises of religion. Not while their feasting lasted (let them take their time for that; there is a time for all things), but when it was over, their good father reminded them that they must know when to desist, and not think to fare sumptuously every day; though they had their days of feasting the week round, they must not think to have them the year round; they had something else to do. Note, Those that are merry must find a time to be serious.



Lewis Bayly in _The Practice of Piety_ says:



> After every meal, be careful of thyself and family, as Job was for himself and his children (Job 1:4), lest that, in the cheerfulness of eating and drinking, some speech has slipped out, which might be either offensive to God or injurious to man; and therefore with the like comely gesture and reverence give thanks to God, and pray in this manner:
> 
> Blessed be thy holy name, O Lord our God, for these thy good benefits, wherewith thou hast so plentifully at this time refreshed our bodies. O Lord vouchsafe likewise to feed our souls with the spiritual food of thy holy word and spirit unto life everlasting. Lord defend and save thy whole church. Forgive us our sins and unthankfulness, pass by our manifold infirmities, make us all mindful of our last end, and of the reckoning we are then to make to thee, and in the meanwhile grant us health, peace, and truth, in Jesus Christ, our Lord and only Saviour. Amen.



Incidentally, your children have been and remain in my prayers too, brother.


----------



## BobVigneault

Thank you again Captain Research, you are amazing. Thank you as well for praying for my kids. My youngest three are doing great, don't know yet if we will be able to adopt them. It's been 21 months.

My 22 year old is showing great promise but has a long way to go.

My 26 year old is so very lost. My grandson is still hidden in the foster care system from us. It's been 8 months since we've seen him. We've tried everything to get some attention.  

So yes, your prayers are very much appreciated.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Intercession and mediation have value irrespective of the merits of the parties on whose bahalf the intercession and mediation is made.

Why does the Father accept the Son's mediation? Because of the One making the request and because this is the format which he was pleased to establish for this very purpose.

Why should Job think God would heed his mediation and forgive (at least in a temporal fashion) the sins of his children? Because of Job's own faith in his Mediator, and because this was the rule God instituted and promised he would hearken unto.

It makes sense to see that this practice was also instructive to Job's children, and also likely included them in the event thus reinforcing the spiritual lesson. The perennial problem was: what would they do once this earthly mediator was gone? Their father would die someday (physically) going away and leaving them. After which they would still need a mediator. The only persons fit to be earthly mediators are those who comprehend their typological relationship to the One, true Mediator. Even gone away, Job would still need a mediator.

I liked an illustration I once heard given by Sinclair Ferguson, relating to that last point:


> Hell is eternity in the presence of God.
> 
> Heaven is eternity in the presence of God... with a Mediator.


----------



## panta dokimazete

> I liked an illustration I once heard given by Sinclair Ferguson, relating to that last point:
> 
> Quote:
> Hell is eternity in the presence of God.
> 
> Heaven is eternity in the presence of God... with a Mediator.



wow...what an illustration...

Bob -  for your situation...


----------



## caddy

*John Gill on Job 1:4,5*

*Job 1:4*

Ver. 4. And his sons went and feasted in their houses, everyone his day,.... It appears by this that Job's sons were grown up to men's estate, that they were from him, and were for themselves, and carried on a separate business on their own accounts, and had houses of their own, and, perhaps, were married; and being at some distance from each other, they met by appointment at certain times in their own houses, and had friendly and family entertainments in turn; for such were their feasts, not designed for intemperance, luxury, and wantonness, for then they would not have been encouraged, nor even connived at, by Job; but to cherish love and affection, and maintain harmony and unity among themselves, which must be very pleasing to their parent; for a pleasant thing it is for any, and especially for parents, to behold brethren dwelling together in unity, Ps 133:1, besides, these feasts were kept, not in public houses, much less in houses of ill fame, but in their own houses, among themselves, at certain seasons, which they took in turn; and these were either at their time of sheep shearing, which was a time of feasting, 1Sa 25:2, or at the weaning of a child, Ge 21:8, or rather on each of their birthdays, which in those early times were observed, especially those of persons of figure, Ge 40:20, and the rather, as Job's birthday is called his day, as here, *Job 3:1*,

and sent and called for their three sisters to eat and to drink with them; not to make a feast in their turn, but to partake of their entertainment; which, as is commonly observed, showed humanity, kindness, tenderness, and affection in them to their sisters, to invite them to take part with them in their innocent and social recreations, and modesty in their sisters not to thrust themselves into their company, or go without an invitation; these very probably were with Job, and went to the feasts with his leave, being very likely unmarried, or otherwise their husbands would have been invited also.


*Job 1:5*

Ver. 5. And it was so, when the days of their feasting were gone about,.... When they had been at each other's houses in turn; when the rotation was ended: something like this is practiced by the Chinese, who have their co-fraternities, which they call "the brotherhood of the month"; this consists of thirty, according to the number of days therein, and in a circle they go every day to eat at one another's house by turns; if one man has not convenience to receive the fraternity in his own house, he may provide it at another man's, and there are many public houses very well furnished for this purpose {e}: Job's sons probably began at the elder brother's house, and so went on according to their age, and ended with the younger brother; so when they had gone through the circuit, as the word {f} signifies, and the revolution was over, and they had done feasting for that season, or that year:

that Job sent and sanctified them; *not that he did or could make them holy, by imparting grace, or infusing holiness into them; at most he could only pray for their sanctification, and give them rules, precepts, and instructions about holiness, and exhortations to it; but here it signifies, that being at some distance from them he sent messengers or letters to them to sanctify and prepare themselves for the sacrifices he was about to offer for them;* either by some rites and ceremonies, as by washing themselves, and abstinence from their wives, which were sometimes used as preparatory to divine service, Ge 35:2, or by fasting and prayer; or, perhaps, no more is intended by it than an invitation of them to come and attend the solemn sacrifice which he, as the head of the family, would offer for them; so, to sanctify people, is sometimes to invite, to call and gather them to holy service, see *Joel 2:15* and so the Targum renders it. "Job sent and invited them:"

and rose up early in the morning of the last of the days of feasting; he took the first opportunity, and that as early as he could; which shows the eagerness of his spirit for the glory of God, and the good of his children, losing no time for his devotion to God, and regard for his family; this being also the fittest time for religious worship and service, see *Ps 5:3*, and was used for sacrifice, Ex 29:39,

and offered burnt offering according to the number of them all either of his ten children, or only his seven sons, since they only are next mentioned, and were the masters of the feast: this was before the law of the priesthood was in being, which restrained the offering of sacrifice to those in the office of priests, when, before, every head of a family had a right unto it; and this custom of offering sacrifice was before the law of Moses, it was of divine institution, and in use from the time of the fall of man, *Ge 3:21*, and was by tradition handed down from one to another, and so Job had it; and which was typical of the sacrifice of Christ, to be offered up in the fulness of time for the expiation of sin; and Job, no doubt, by faith in Christ, offered up those burnt offerings for his sons, and one for each of them, thereby signifying, that everyone stood in need of the whole sacrifice of Christ for the atonement of sin, as every sinner does:

for Job said, it may be that my sons have sinned; not merely as in common, or daily sins of infirmity; for Job so full well knew the corruption of human nature, that a day could not pass without sin in thought, word, or deed; but some more notorious or scandalous sin; that, in the midst of their feasting and mirth, they had used some filthy, or frothy, and unsavoury and unbecoming language; had dropped some impure words, or impious jests, or done some actions which would reflect dishonour on God and true religion, and bring an odium on themselves and families: now Job was not certain of this, he had had no instruction or intelligence of it; he only surmised and conjectured it might be so; he was fearful and jealous lest it should: this shows his care and concern, as for the glory of God, so for the spiritual welfare of his children, though they were grown up and gone from him, and is to be considered in favor of his sons; for by this it is evident they were not addicted to any sin, or did not live a vicious course of life; but that they were religious and godly persons; or, otherwise Job would have had no doubt in his mind about their conduct and behaviour: the particular sin he feared they might have been guilty of follows:

and cursed God in their hearts; not in the grossest sense of the expression, so as to deny the being of God, and wish there was none, and conceive blasphemy in their hearts, and utter it with their lips; but whereas to bless God is to think and speak well of him, and ascribe that to him which is his due; so to curse him is to think and speak irreverently of him, and not to attribute to him what belongs unto him; *and thus Job might fear that his sons, amidst their feasting, might boast of their plenty, and of the increase of their substance, and attribute it to their own diligence and industry, and not to the providence of God*, of which he feared they might speak slightingly and unbecomingly, as persons in such circumstances sometimes do, see
De 32:15. Mr. Broughton renders it, "and little blessed God in their hearts" not blessing him as they should was interpretatively cursing him; the Hebrew word used properly and primarily signifies to bless {g}, and then the meaning is, either that his sons had sinned, but took no notice of it, nor were humbled for it, but blessed God, being prosperous and successful, as if they had never sinned at all, see Zec 13:1, Sanctius adds the negative particle "not", as if the meaning was, that they sinned, and did not bless God for their mercies as they should, *De 8:10*, but this is too daring and venturous to make such an addition; though this is favoured by the Targum, as in some copies, which paraphrases it,

"and have not prayed in the name of the Lord in their hearts:''

and because the word is used at parting, and taking a farewell of friends, Cocceius thinks it may be so used here, and the sense to be, that they sinned, and took their leave of God, and departed from him; but rather, as the word Elohim is used of strange gods, of false deities, Ex 18:11. Job's fears might be, lest his sons should have been guilty of any idolatrous action, at least of blessing the gods of the Gentiles in their hearts, since feasting sometimes leads to idolatry, Ex 32:6, but the first sense seems best, with which the Septuagint version agrees,

"it may be my sons in their mind have thought evil things against the Lord:''

thus did Job continually; or "all those days" {h}; that is, after every such circuit and rotation of feasting, or after every feast day kept by them, he offered sacrifices for them; or every year {i}, as some interpret the phrase, the feasts, and so the sacrifices, being annual; all this is observed, partly further to describe the piety of Job, his affection for his family, and concern for their spiritual good, and the glory of God, and partly as a leading step to an later event, *Job 1:18*.

{e} Semedo's History of China, par. 1. c. 13. {f} wpyqh "cum circulssent, vel circulum fecissent", Vatablus; "circulum absolverent", Bolducius. {g} Myhla wkrb "benedixerint Deo", V. L. Piscator. {h} Mymyh lk "cunctis diebus", Pagninus, Montanus; "singulis diebus illis", Junius & Tremellius; "omnibus diebus illis", Piscator, Cocceius. {i} "Singulis annis", Schmidt, Schultens; see 1 Sam. xx. 7.


----------



## caddy

*Matthew Poole's Notes from Online Bible*

Ver. 4. His sons went and feasted, to testify and maintain their brotherly love. 

Every one his day;  not every day of the week and of the year; which would have been burdensome and tedious to them all, and gross luxury and epicurism, which holy Job would not have permitted; but each his appointed day, whether his birthday, or the first day of the month, or any other set time, it matters not. 

Ver. 5. When the days of their feasting were gone about;  when each of them had had his turn, which peradventure came speedily, though not immediately one after another; and there was some considerable interval before their next feasting time. 

Job sent and sanctified them, i.e. he exhorted and commanded them to sanctify themselves for the following work, to wit, by purifying themselves from all ceremonial and moral pollution, as the manner then was, #Ex 19:10, and by preparing themselves by true repentance for all their sins, and particularly such as they had committed in their time of feasting and jollity, and by fervent prayers to make their peace with God by sacrifice. 

Rose up early in the morning;  thereby showing his ardent zeal in God's service, and his impatience till God was reconciled to him and to his children. 

It may be that my sons have sinned: his zeal for God's glory, and his true love to his children, made him jealous; for which he had cause enough from the corruption of man's nature, the frailty and folly of youth, the many temptations which attend upon feasting and jollity, and the easiness of sliding from lawful to forbidden delights. 

And cursed God;  not in the grossest manner and highest degree, which it is not probable either that they should do, now especially when they had no provocation to do it, as being surrounded with blessings and comforts which they were actually enjoying, and not yet exercised with any affliction, or that Job should suspect it concerning them; but _despised_ and _dishonoured_ God; for both Hebrew and Greek words signifying cursing, are sometimes used to note only reviling, or detracting, or speaking evil, or setting light by a person. Thus what is called _cursing one's father or mother_, #Ex 21:17, is elsewhere called _setting light by them_, as #De 27:16 Eze 22:7. See also #2Pe 2:10 Jude 1:8, and many other places. 

In their hearts;  by slight and low thoughts of God, by neglecting or forgetting to give God the praise and glory of the mercies which by his favour they enjoyed, by taking more hearty delight in their feasts and jollity than in the service and fruition of God; for these and such-like distempers of heart are most usual in times of prosperity and jollity, as appears by common experience, and by the many Divine cautions we have against them, as #De 6:11,12 Ho 2:8, and elsewhere. And these miscarriages, though inward and secret, Job calls by such a hard name as usually signifies cursing, by way of aggravation of their sin, which peradventure they were too apt to slight as a small and trivial miscarriage.


----------



## caddy

Bob

Please know that I think of you and your family often. Praying that the lord would be merciful and gracious. We are _all_ so in _need_ of both every minute of every day!





BobVigneault said:


> My 22 year old is showing great promise but has a long way to go.
> 
> My 26 year old is so very lost. My grandson is still hidden in the foster care system from us. It's been 8 months since we've seen him. We've tried everything to get some attention.
> 
> So yes, your prayers are very much appreciated.


----------



## tdowns

*Wow!*

Great stuff....

Bob, my heart breaks for you not seeing your grandson....you and your family are in my prayers.

Andrew, thanks for the quotes...very enlightening and edifying reading.

Very cool thread, I started reading through Job with my son, 6 days ago, he's 8, and it's been fun, I think he likes it, because it reads like a story, but, there is def. some hard to follow thinking in there, so it's great to read these posts. We read a chapter a night....He'll ask stuff like, "Why didn't he want to be born?, etc." 

My daughter and I read a shorter "bible-verse" kids devotional each night.....this thread just encourages me to keep it up.....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

James Durham, _Lectures on Job_:



> 4. A fourth step is Job's care of his family and children, fearing they should sin, even in that sinless way of mutual entertainment. (1) He sent and sanctified them, i.e. used a ceremonial way of fitting them rightly to go about such a work (as Ex. 19:10; Lev. 1:3), but especially by prayer, warnings, and such like; giving them warning that they dishonored not God in their mirth (and that he sent to do this, shows his care even when they were out of his sight, and his sparing no pains to prevent sin.) (2) He rises up early, and offers in order for them all, commending them to God, and offers particularly for them one by one, an offering for every child (he thought it not enough to mind them together, and to offer for all his children, but particularly he will go through them by name). (3) In the reason he gives for his so doing, his care appears. It may be they have sinned and cursed God in their heart. Not that he knew any particular out-breaking in them. It is not likely they would fall out in blasphemy, but he gives a disorderliness and raging of the heart from God this name. He puts the worst sort of name on the least sin, so to speak, to tell that God heightens sin even in nearest relations, and is suspicious, but nature extenuates it. and this Job did continually (that is, every time, especially when they were together), because then temptation will then more readily prevail in company and cheerful fellowship, even of godly friends, than when they are more solitary. Quest. How could Job offer for the sin he knew not they were guilty of? Answ. [1] He knew there was sin in them in the root, and that they had their own infirmities, and were in hazard to break out in sin; therefore he goes to Jesus Christ to prevent that, or if acted, to have it done away. And [2], though he knew no particular sin, yet he (as it is commendable in David, Psa. 119, and in all others) remembers secret sins, for which he and they need to be humbled. Folks would make use of Christ for doing away of these, though they know them not (there are many errands to Christ, our own sins, and children's, to pardon them, and prevent them, and for secret and open sins).


----------



## KMK

Can it be said with any certainty that Job lived under the Sinaiatic Covenant, and if not, how would that affect the interpretation of this passage?

I agree that this is an intriguing thread and that Andrew is Captain Research.


----------



## caddy

*Job ** 
Archive Index*
Dr. Derek Thomas
Job 1:1-22When the Storm Job 2:1-10It Never Rains But It PoursJob 3 1-26Where is God When Life HurtsJob 4 - 7When Counseling Doesn't HelpJob 8-9If Only There Were Someone to ArbitrateJob 16 - 19My Redeemer LivesJob 28Where Can Wisdom be Found?Job 32 - 37Enter Elihu - Help at LastJob 38 -39When God Speaks in Our AnguishJob 40 -41Behemoth and LeviathanJob 42Hope Returns

Piper:
Job: Reverent in Suffering
http://www.desiringgod.org/ResourceLibrary/Sermons/ByScripture/18/497_Job_Reverent_in_Suffering/
​


----------

